# Good and Bad boots



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Im interested in hearing other riders reviews on snowboarding boots that u have used in the past or present and your thoughts on them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Good: Everything
Bad: 32 and cheap boots


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I remember my bad pair of boots. Still have them actually. They were made by DBX which is a really cheap package setup out of China. "Dicks Clothing and Sporting Goods" used to carry the line. Anyway I used those boots for 3 years. I thought they were fine but were definitely not on the comfortable side.
> 
> I then bought some Vans BFB's. The direct opposite. They have insulation in them, more flexible and comfortable to walk in. I didnt find the pricing expensive for them either. Next pair I will stick with Vans I think. My son has the Mantras and loves them.


ya i have had vans boa system boots for the past 2 years they are a little heavy and they are starting to fall apart around the toes. i have had to glue them a couple times but i guess i was happy with them since they lasted 2 years 

i just ordered new 32 lashed boots my friend seems to like his 32's

i dont know why everyone on this forum hates 32


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Because they're junk.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe 32's.

Ive had 3 pairs of boots in my lifetime. 2 of them were SHIT. Visions and firefly.... GARBAGE. Not much insulation, the vision ones had way too much give on them, the firefly's sucked in general and were half pink on a mens boot.

Now i have the Salomon Solace's. Amazing boot, Does require extra tightening halfway through the day. No issues other than that.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

My favorite boots are DC, really high quality, super tech and I can ride in them all day comfortably without sacrificing control. They never look stupid or seasonal and last forever. For a mid-end price range I actually like K2, they are better at making boots for freeriding rather than freestyle so be mindful of that.

The worst i've found are 32 and low-end beginner boots like Morrow, Airwalk and Firefly.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

2008 Forum League SLR... pretty sweet boot... picked em up for like 80 bucks from sierra snowboard.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear Vans. I think they make stellar boots. My DK IV's have survived 3 seasons without a single problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got a pair of Burton Hails, I love em. Fit nice and tight, and were still comfortable even on the first day out. Before that i had an old pair of Burton Ions, which were fine considering they weren't fitted for me.

But usually I snowboard in Crocs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Used to own Burton Rullers - didnt like them, didnt fit my skinny foot right and were bulky and somewhat heavy. A cheap boot, bought by a cheap skate.

Now own Salomon F22's. They r awesome. Comfortable, fit great, light enough, varable degree of stiffness, zero heel lift, low profile so a size 12 boot has the same physical size as a 10/10.5. I really cant speak highlt enough of them!


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll second the Burton Hails vote -- those boots are Godly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

ive got some salomon symbiote boots. Size 10, very nice fit.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

whoah, this is the first I've heard of a general hate of 32? I own a pair of 32 lashed and I've ridden on them for a season, they've held up well considering how much I run around corraling children most days. What are the issues most of you guys have had with them?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Lashed are play-dough. They're sneaker soft right out of the box and they only get softer. The toe box caves in from the cap strap. Threads start to pop out. The intuition liner breaks down way to fast. And thats only from my experiences with them. I'm in the Vans BFB right now and they've held up great for 2 seasons of 60+ days. No defects in material, super comfy, and held they're true flex for a long time. They're softening up a little too much now but they're probably the best boot I've ridden.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll advocate for Vans as well. I hear 32's fall apart fast (never used them myself), but my Vans are 4 years old and still going.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

More on the Forum Leage SLR's... they run about a half size too small. The quick lace system is amazing, you can heat mold it to your foot (big plus!) the quality is great. Very warm. A bit stiff at first until they get broken in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

My favorites are Burton. I ride Ions. Great boots, very comfy, awesome lacing and very durable.

So far the most durable i have, the lack of taditional laces and the leather cover on the top of the foot makes restign your board there a non-issue on the lift (in terms of durability). After two season they still feel new to me and the waterproofing is still 100%

My brother bought top end Solomans at the same time, and they have fallen apart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I highly recommend DC. I've had the Judges and now I'm running the Allegiances and both have been amazing boots. And both are BOA boots.
I've known a couple other people that have Vans and love them and I've not met anyone who's had a good experience with the 32s.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Add me to that negative experience 32 list. My TM-Twos were unbearable to wear after broken in, sold them for 1/3 what I paid. The Focus Boas are done and can't be worn, my foot slides all over now that they are packed out. Black toenail sucks! I got maybe 50 days out of them.

Wearing Northwave Decade SL's now. So far it is foot heaven. I had no idea boots could be this comfy. I keep thinking they are too big, not because my foot moves around, but because they don't hurt anywhere.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Salomon:thumbsup:
Tons of experience with footwear outside of Snowboard boots. The experience shows in fit and performance.

As someone said before my f24s(3rd pair)give my size 12 feet an outsole length of a 10 or 11. It's important when you want to ride lower binding angles and narrow boards.

I also rode two different versions of the Malamute before the F series came out. Talk about bomber. An AK caliber boot for sure.


----------

